# Ti vs Te Explained!



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

*Ti vs Te Video:*





Third video in my MBTI series! Hope you enjoy it, hope you learn something!

Let me know if I said anything you disagree with :wink: Or if you liked it!

Other MBTI Videos:

Fi vs Fe Explained:

* *












Introversion vs Extraversion Explained:

* *


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I liked it. Good stuff.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep. Depth vs. Breadth.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

@Chipps

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Stufreddy (May 6, 2012)

Nice videos, you explained it very clearly and comprehensible.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I liked it! Also, just an observation, but the fact that you're a Ti user showed itself to me in the way you used your hands as you spoke. It helped that I'd already seen you're an INTP, but that was kinda confirmed in how your hands moved. Ti-ish. Like they want to grasp every intricacy. Would be a long shot to say the Te user's hands would move in a more...for the lack of a better word...choppy way?


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

Venturing a guess that when a Te user uses their hands (from what I've seen) it's very forceful, making points, emphasizing points, etc. Ti users can look like they're weaving something with their fingers, playing with a puzzle, etc. A little more pulled back usually, not so much making the point but observing the point... like, one's detached, and the other's engaged? Something...
That's just a guess.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

isn't another big difference that dominant Te is directed outwards while dominant Ti is directed inwards? Hence, the extraverted thinking function is going to be a lot more apparent to acquaintances than Ti would be (?)


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

Ehh.. I look and move around like a madman -- absolutely no control over my hands, they're everywhere.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

It's not like Te's are are hacking and chopping away at an invisible enemy whilst they speak.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Runa said:


> isn't another big difference that dominant Te is directed outwards while dominant Ti is directed inwards? Hence, the extraverted thinking function is going to be a lot more apparent to acquaintances than Ti would be (?)


Ti is really noticeable to me, probably because I'm Ti-dominant. Are you the same way with Fi?


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

JuliaRhys said:


> It's not like Te's are are hacking and chopping away at an invisible enemy whilst they speak.


That sounds really fun lol, definitely something to try doing to freak out/entertain people.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> Ti is really noticeable to me, probably because I'm Ti-dominant. Are you the same way with Fi?


hm.. if I know them well, yes. But if they are strangers I haven't gotta clue. It's like Little Britain's "Only gay in the village." I feel like the only Fi in the village. There might be other people with dominant Fi all around me, but I can't see it. 

Fi, or the emotional side of Fi, is a bit British though. It's perfectly okay to have feelings, and we do have strong emotions, as long as you don't bother anyone with them.

edit: Little Britain might be a bad example as the only gay in the village ignores the others more than that he can't see them


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Very well done and educational. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> I liked it! Also, just an observation, but the fact that you're a Ti user showed itself to me in the way you used your hands as you spoke. It helped that I'd already seen you're an INTP, but that was kinda confirmed in how your hands moved. Ti-ish. Like they want to grasp every intricacy. Would be a long shot to say the Te user's hands would move in a more...for the lack of a better word...choppy way?


I haven't really paid attention to hand motions. I'm not sure that the differences are actually noticeable, but I wouldn't know because I don't pay attention to them. Purely guess work: Te's hand motions would be more driven, Ti's more delicate and precise.

Here's a video of Tony Robbins, an ENTJ, if you want to try to pay attention to his hand motions:

Tony Robbins asks why we do what we do | Video on TED.com


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Doctorjuice said:


> I haven't really paid attention to hand motions. I'm not sure that the differences are actually noticeable, but I wouldn't know because I don't pay attention to them. Purely guess work: Te's hand motions would be more driven, Ti's more delicate and precise.
> 
> Here's a video of Tony Robbins, an ENTJ, if you want to try to pay attention to his hand motions:
> 
> Tony Robbins asks why we do what we do | Video on TED.com


Interesting. Do you have videos of ENFPs? I definitely talk with my hands. A LOT. But my motions usually match my style of speak. Like if I was talking about something coming together, I'd make a grasping motion. Or if I was talking about something flowing, my hands would sway from side to side as I said it. 

The ENTJ style seems very matter or fact. Just like ENTJs I guess, lol.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

JuliaRhys said:


> It's not like Te's are are hacking and chopping away at an invisible enemy whilst they speak.


I find my hands more in a faster, more abrupt manner than my INFJ sister's (tertiary Ti). I wack out points and she strokes them.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Chipps said:


> Interesting. Do you have videos of ENFPs? I definitely talk with my hands. A LOT. But my motions usually match my style of speak. Like if I was talking about something coming together, I'd make a grasping motion. Or if I was talking about something flowing, my hands would sway from side to side as I said it.
> 
> The ENTJ style seems very matter or fact. Just like ENTJs I guess, lol.


ENFP video with INTJ (nfgeeks) (guy on right is ENFP): 




Guy with the brown hair that goes up is Rhett who is an ENFP: 




Hand motions depend on more than just Te or Ti, I would say. Depends on all the functions you use and in what order, I would say.


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't think hand motions has to do with Ti nor Te, I think the very essence of it lies within the subconscious mechanisms of our behaviour. First of all: when I'm asking something, despite having heavy Te -- my palms are upturned and the movements are not direct, in fact; they seem very sloppy and lazy. This indicates submission, curiousity and open mindedness -- imagine how it'd look like if you asked a question with directive hand motions. 

You'll also notice, (Tony Robbins, good example) that when you attempt to explain something you've gone through many times, your movements will be more directive and pinpointed; the palms are usually downturned indicating assertiveness. Also, many of you might notice this while trying to explain something complex in a simplistic way - you attempt to divide areas of space in order for the person to have the same mental imagery as you.

By doing this subconsciously, you are actually intuiting (this usually goes along with random eye movements -- an activation of large parts of your brain); this means you have less control over your sensing (the 5 senses) -- hence, hand motions are more deliberate when used by sensors. 

I made this all up during shower, this's what my Ni tells me.

ADD: all the Ni doms I've met experience the "zone-out", this's when we get "in the zone". We gaze over objects; associated with random eye movements, become completely unattentive to our surroundings, stoned multiple times, detatchement, crack, pot. 

I sound like a freaking INFJ.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

JuliaRhys said:


> It's not like Te's are are hacking and chopping away at an invisible enemy whilst they speak.


No, but aren't they the type who think when they talk? So when they want to carefully list out their points they would probably use their hands to order things and make divisions so it is convenient for them and perhaps for others as well.
Ooh, and are you a Bleach fan?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> I haven't really paid attention to hand motions. I'm not sure that the differences are actually noticeable, but I wouldn't know because I don't pay attention to them. Purely guess work: Te's hand motions would be more driven, Ti's more delicate and precise.
> 
> Here's a video of Tony Robbins, an ENTJ, if you want to try to pay attention to his hand motions:
> 
> Tony Robbins asks why we do what we do | Video on TED.com


Wow. That's a lot of Te.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

*@Lunarprox

*Yeah, I think there's definitely more to a person's hand-motions than their use of Te or Ti. Maybe the perception functions play more of a role

Also, I space out all the time, gazing over objects, etc. I think that's just an N thing. I don't think I've met an S who's done it.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting video.
I agree about Ti being slower, the INTP subforum told me their kind relies on Ne when they need to go fast but this causes a loss of precision. How truthful is this statement and how much precision is lost?


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Doctorjuice said:


> *@Lunarprox
> 
> *Yeah, I think there's definitely more to a person's hand-motions than their use of Te or Ti. Maybe the perception functions play more of a role
> 
> Also, I space out all the time, gazing over objects, etc. I think that's just an N thing. I don't think I've met an S who's done it.


I only space out in an informal setting, but if anyone talks to me or asks me something im immediately back in the moment. At work I hate when other people space out, if you have time to space out you have time to do some more work.
Plus depending on the job....it's dangerous. In a way I sympathise with those who do space out in the workplace because they probably get a lot of stick for it, when it can be an inclinational habit.

Of course that doesn't mean im not appreciative of the human imagination, this is only an internal pet peeve, I never take it out on anyone or enforce it in any sense.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

Hapalo said:


> Interesting video.
> I agree about Ti being slower, the INTP subforum told me their kind relies on Ne when they need to go fast but this causes a loss of precision. How truthful is this statement and how much precision is lost?


We can go fast with accuracy if Ti has previously thought it through. Otherwise Ne, when forced to work on the spot, can "take over" the Ti's use of logical principles to BS an answer that is logically sound but doesn't necessarily have any bearing on reality.


----------

